# Long cold winter



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

With the time change I am now getting home to a pitch black yard after work and it is really depressing. I had so much fun this year learning the basics and working on improving the yard. I think I might understand what Seasonal Affective Disorder is now. Maybe I need one of those special lamps to help. (Maybe I could grown some elite KBG under it, LOL)

Am I just an excited newb, or do you guys get sad when the snow starts falling? I think something may be wrong with me since I am watching youtubes of people mowing their grass..


----------



## LIgrass (May 26, 2017)

Totally normal!


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Yeah, walking outside the past two days after work has been a bit much. But Im not that mad about that, mowed for the last time at this house already. Moving into a new house in March so it's defiantly going to be an interesting year. Let's hope I can get some kbg/rye planted before the summer heat and show the neighbors what a reel mower can do.

I'm more hopeful for some colder nights so these lakes freeze faster.


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

Easy. Get a house in australia and move there when it's winter here and vice versa.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

jessehurlburt said:


> I think something may be wrong with me since I am watching youtubes of people mowing their grass..


jesse, I watch videos of people mowing their lawn even in the prime of my _own_ mowing season. Ain't no thing.

And yes, try some KBG light therapy. Give the bluegrass more light than yourself though.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Winter is rough. The worst part is only seeing the yard in daylight on the weekends. For me, I transition to garage projects (working on lawn equipment) and also indoor remodeling projects to keep me busy until spring.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

I have a new snowblower to try out. Super mild winter last year and never really got to test it.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

We do have christmas coming up, so setting up lights and opening presents help, for a little.
Line up a few shows on netflix or hulu and binge binge binge. And by binge i mean binge drinking while binge watching. Then after about 3 weeks, you start to cry because you realize it's no longer helping with your lawn withdrawal. That's when you finally give in and do the wife's pintrest list. Then it's only a matter of a few weeks for me till i need to start gearing up for the summer onslaught.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Anybody ever get herbicides for a Christmas present? Please tell me no :lol:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Anybody ever get herbicides for a Christmas present? Please tell me no :lol:


No, but I did use a GoPro this summer to film a point of view perspective while I mowed my yard. I'll have that if things ever get too bad.


----------



## jessehurlburt (Oct 18, 2017)

social port said:


> No, but I did use a GoPro this summer to film a point of view perspective while I mowed my yard. I'll have that if things ever get too bad.


Thanks, that makes me feel better! :lol:


----------



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

social port said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever get herbicides for a Christmas present? Please tell me no :lol:
> ...


This is just the gateway drug to you starting a youtube channel.


----------



## ken-n-nancy (Jul 25, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Anybody ever get herbicides for a Christmas present? Please tell me no :lol:


No, but I'm putting grass seed on my list for this Christmas -- 10# Award, 20# Bewitched, 10# Prosperity!

Planning to use some for spring seeding where needed to gain back some territory in the ongoing _war against poa trivialis_ and a planned late summer 2018 renovation of the front lawn -- about 6700sqft.


----------



## LawnNerd (Sep 2, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Anybody ever get herbicides for a Christmas present? Please tell me no :lol:


No, but i did ask for the toro lawn striper last year. :lol:



ken-n-nancy said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Anybody ever get herbicides for a Christmas present? Please tell me no :lol:
> ...


I think we should get a group gift together to buy Ken-N-Nancy some napalm for Christmas.


----------



## MikeD (Aug 17, 2017)

You can always set up a camera system around your house and login anywhere in the world and look at your lawn.. I setup a great lorex system the lawn looks great, better then it really is... Plus you can always catch that neighbor who let's there dog pee on your lawn.. Hehehe


----------

